# 64 broadmower



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I just added one more to the stable.Its a 64 broadmower that was sitting in a barn in good shape,Has new short block but every thing else is mint .After some time on the simple tractor site i found out its a standard with the small tires not the big wide ones like the add has.I had just got a 725 with 2 decks but one had smaller spaceing on the front mounting tabs.Well it fit this one ,good thing because this didnt have anything with it.Cleaned the carb and put fresh gas in it and first pull it runs fine .My wife says this is it for tractors but this is almost addictive as crack and more fun and you can mow the lawn and till the garden and blow real snow.This is the best hobbie i have ever had and keeps me out of trouble and the house.thats all for now


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

lol It is addicting, in my case like red bull or monster energy drink. I had to get off of it, and I had extreme withdrawal.


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

*here is a picture of my toys*

try this again i finaly got high speed internet.here is my G10 with a 38" blower and the 725 with the 32' blower


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I doubt it will keep you out of trouble if the wife has aready steped on future plans.

 Al


----------

